# RIP Feng Zhiqiang?



## blindsage (May 6, 2012)

My sifu got word today that Master Feng past away.  Has anyone else heard anything or have any details?


----------



## clfsean (May 6, 2012)

No I just heard the same & am looking for confirmation too.


**EDIT**

Confirmed... 

http://practicalmethod.com/lang/en/


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 6, 2012)

It is on ChenWired as well.

The last student of Chen Fake...a great loss to Taijiquan :asian:


----------



## oaktree (May 6, 2012)

That is truly sad to hear.


----------

